

Clojure + Emacs - kyleburton
http://mdelaurentis.tumblr.com/post/421253627/clojure-emacs

======
spatulon
This is great timing for me. I sat down a few nights ago with the intention of
learning Clojure, but ended up spending the whole evening wrestling with Emacs
and SLIME, trying and failing to get a usable REPL. Perhaps I should have
given up and just used the REPL in a terminal window, but I already know from
my Common Lisp tinkering how useful it is to have SLIME.

On my adventures I found plenty of blog posts like this one, but none of them
very recent, and I couldn't get any of them to work. Hopefully I'll have
better luck this time, with a guide matching the current state of Clojure's
distribution.

~~~
micampe
I used Emacs Starter Kit (<http://github.com/technomancy/emacs-starter-kit>)
and it set everything up for me in seconds.

~~~
swannodette
I think these days the easiest way to getting a working Clojure+SLIME setup is
to use ELPA.

~~~
micampe
Emacs Starter Kit includes ELPA and a bunch packages from there: it is
precisely just a starter kit with some setup made for you and some "skeleton"
for your .emacs.d.

So, if you already have your Emacs and ELPA setup, it's easier to just install
a couple packages, but if you are starting from scratch with Emacs (as I was),
the starter kit is better.

------
vdm
With M-x swank-clojure-project, you don't have to slime-connect, just provide
a project path.

<http://github.com/technomancy/swank-clojure>

